# Women at work



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Got a call this morning from one of the guys in our treasury department - he's at the same level in the organization that I am. He asks if I would brief his daughter on what my side of the company does and talk to her about the telecom industry - she's a communications major in college. I say sure. Well she comes down to my office and to be honest, she's really cute - young enough to be my daughter - and well endowed, which I can attest to because of the low cut top she was wearing.

I gotta admit I lost my train of thought a couple of times because I was concentrating so hard on continually making eye contact. Don't think I came off as an old letch, though. 

Later this morning I take a draft of our president's annual meeting remarks (which I had marked up) to the young lady who writes for us. She's sitting, I'm standing beside her, leaning on her desk, going over my edits. Out of the corner of my eye I see her pulling up the front of her top. WTF? I wasn't even looking! Now I do feel like some kind of old satyr.

It's wierd - one time I am having lustful thoughts and all is OK. The next I'm totally innocent and come away feeling like a perv. Women.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh the (RES) Roving Eye Syndrome. Gets ya in trouble every time.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Oh the (RES) Roving Eye Syndrome. Gets ya in trouble every time.


But... that's how I sell guns!

I can see any woman reading this jumping on me for _that_ little joke!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, it could be worse - your eyes could be like this:

  


:smt082


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> But... that's how I sell guns!
> 
> I can see any woman reading this jumping on me for _that_ little joke!


You couldn't be more right. My wife is a retail department manager. One of her departments is cosmetics. Those women know how to sell to guys. The guy probably can't hear a word there are saying because is mind and eyes are elsewhere. Makes my wife look god in sales though.


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Maybe you just need one of these T-Shirts:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Clark W. Griswold: Wouldn't be the Christmas shopping season if the stores were any less hooter--hotter than they are


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

OrangeSkies said:


> Maybe you just need one of these T-Shirts:


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> You couldn't be more right. My wife is a retail department manager. One of her departments is cosmetics. Those women know how to sell to guys. The guy probably can't hear a word there are saying because is mind and eyes are elsewhere. Makes my wife look god in sales though.


I've been accused of using the chest method of getting sales, but I doubt it. I have one extra button undone on my shirt and you can't see any cleavage. LOL! But it keeps my collar from stabbing me in the jaw.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

ROTFLMAO...:smt103 :smt103 :smt103 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 



OrangeSkies said:


> Maybe you just need one of these T-Shirts:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I can't believe it, but this topic actually came up at work today and it ended up with me jokingly telling my co-workers that I am going to have the Sig logo tattooed right on top of my cleavage to see if our Sig sales go up. LOL!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I can't believe it, but this topic actually came up at work today and it ended up with me jokingly telling my co-workers that I am going to have the Sig logo tattooed right on top of my cleavage to see if our Sig sales go up. LOL!


Naw need to be the Colt logo a rearing stud


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

This is one of those damn if you do or damn if you don't situtations when you notice you are a prev but when you don't notice you are insulting thier looks.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> This is one of those damn if you do or damn if you don't situtations when you notice you are a prev but when you don't notice you are insulting thier looks.


I'm probably weird in the fact that I don't get insulted when I catch a guy checking out my chest. I figure boys will be boys. And let's face it, girls don't always talk to a guy's face, either. :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I'm probably weird in the fact that I don't get insulted when I catch a guy checking out my chest. I figure boys will be boys. And let's face it, girls don't always talk to a guy's face, either. :mrgreen:


Hopefully you are not a rare one to see the obvious. If I'm noticed I love it but I'm also a middle aged guy with greying hair, a road map forming on my face and enough bags under my eyes to take a trip to Florida for two weeks. But I have a big gun... well, it's not that big. It's only a glock 23 afterall.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't think I'll ever look at a Glock 23 the same again! LOL! :smt083


----------

